

A horrifying accelerator story that you’ll need to read twice - Peroni
http://torbit.davidgcohen.com/2013/08/29/a-shocking-accelerator-story-that-youll-need-to-read-twice/

======
eaurouge
I guess we'll just have to read it twice then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6298264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6298264)

~~~
Peroni
Odd. Hadn't spotted that. Apologies for the repost.

